# Earth Stove



## firecracker_77 (Jul 10, 2012)

My buddy whose father was a distributor in Indiana for Earth Stove in the 80's always sings their praises. To hear him talk of the thing, it would heat 3,000 square feet, had extremely long burn times, and was basically a perfect stove.  Perhaps nostalgia is clouding his vision. Now, to heat a garage or shed with one would be great.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 10, 2012)

My sis-in-law has one, but it's in pretty rough shape and no control. If I could find a manual for the thing, I *might* consider cleaning and fixing.
It has the cool medallion on the door.


----------



## Jags (Jul 10, 2012)

I have one that is now sitting outside as a box burner.  They were not any different than any other of the old smoke dragons.  A papa bear was bigger and badder.  But yes, they were a solid old tank that would incinerate darn near anything and hold about 60+ pounds of fuel, so they better burn for awhile.  They were good old school, but old school none the less.


----------



## mellow (Jul 10, 2012)

One of the members on here was even burning cow poop instead of wood for heat in one!


----------



## Corey (Jul 10, 2012)

Remember as a kid, a friend of mine had one in the 80's - thing was cavernous!  They would load it up with what seemed like 1/4 cord of wet wood...cut just a month or so before.  Smoulder it down and heat the house for a couple days...thought it was great!  Flue pipe cap was always dripping with creosote and every once in a while you'd hear a 'crackle' going up the pipe.


----------



## pen (Jul 10, 2012)

Some of the last Earth Stoves did have secondary burn tubes and a firebrick baffle.  Spent an afternoon a few years back cutting new baffle bricks for one that a buddy acquired. 

pen


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jul 13, 2012)

I looked them up on Craigslist.  Can be had for $200 - $450 around the country.  For just a little more, you can get a newer EPA stove used.  I want less smoke as I don't want to annoy the surrounding community.  If I was out in the country, I couldn't care less about smoke.


----------

